# Love at first sight



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

NOT 
keeping there distance ( sorry its dark )








Ollie goes for a bite








Georgie tells him off 








Ollie runs away 








Ollie comes back and Georgie looks on in disbelief








She decides he is not going away so she joins in


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, look at them enjoying a snack together!  They'll be buddies in no time at all.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

AWWW! Laura!!!! They look great!!! Your captions are perfect! I think Georgie has a crush! She kept looking at him like..."oohh...he's kinda cute.."


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww. That is so cute. I love the third picture. the look on georgies face is pricless


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

What a cute pair  Glad it went good near the end...

Kirby


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh look at them hehe so cute!! I agree with Babyluv! I see Georgie admiring Ollie from a far!!


----------

